# 23 in trigger last week



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

That's a stud!!!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Dang!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

nice catch


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

Cant get other pictures to post have about 10 big snapper caught on 25,s and 30,s had to quit trolling. Have wrong setting on new camers, caught about 200 triggers in 2 hrs, 13 was legel others 1/4 in too short, shouldnt have gone had bad fall week before, this hurt me way worst.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice!! dang nice!!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Monster trigger...... Bravo:notworthy:


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

How deep were you catching the snapper on the troll?


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

snapper was in 150 ft of water from 2 ft to 150 ft solid, had to quit trolling, dropped down 8 pin fish caught 8 giant snapper ist 5 ft of drop. dropped jig 10 ld snapper. went to mingo rigs # 1 hooks in 2 hrs caught , wont meantion #,s of snapper for noaa reasons, could hardly get a line past snapper, got about 1 to 2 hundred triggers 13 was legel rest was 1/4 to 1/2 in too short. had serveral fish grab snapper run straight down 150 ft, had 2 sharks on also, med rods #1 hooks . thought if i got a shark in i could stuff it with red snapper. everything caught # 1 hooks dime size squid except for stretchs which we had to put up, did catch 2 bo bo,s on clark spoon on weed line. got pictures of snapper on 25,s cant get them to post, new camera has wrong picture size


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

was trolling 25 and 30 about 2.6 miles p h


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

I saw snapper come up to the transom last year for the first time in my life. They are getting thick, but I have never caught one on a stretch


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

hey charley thanks for that trip last week. i got the filets from that trigger in my freezer at least 1 left anyway. that was my personal best for a trigger. the bite was sure on that day!!


----------



## tripleblessing (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes that was a good trip. Ready to do it again next week.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

i hurt so bad when i got back i let long keep mine even after he filleted them. I cant get snapper to post


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

*finally got 2 out of 6 to load*


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

*one more on 30*


----------

